# Topics > Toys >  Oliba, baby proof and connected device, smart owl, Smarty Crew, Paris, France

## Airicist

Developer - Smarty Crew

"Oliba, the smart buddy of children and cuddly toys" on Indiegogo

Press-release "Meet Oliba"

----------


## Airicist

Wonder Women Of Paris 

Published on Nov 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Oliba, the smart buddy of children and cuddly toys
November 9, 2015




> Oliba is a cute owl that you can tie to your child's cuddly toy that communicates with an App.
> Never loose the cuddly toy again: to find the cuddly toy, you can use the App to make Oliba hoot. On the go, the App alerts you when the toy is over 100 feet away from you and gives you the latest known location of the toy. Relax, enjoy and forget about the stressful searches for the cuddly toy and the fear of losing it forever.
> Share riveting stories that foster creativity: use the App to access Oliba's library of stories for children from 0 to 5 years old. Pick the right story for your child according to his age and taste. Or record your own with the App. In two clicks, the story in stored in Oliba and can be started with a long press on Oliba's face or with the App. Your child can escape in his imaginary world anytime in the day, without needing a phone!
> Soothe your child to sleep: When it's bedtime, Oliba glows in the dark and sings the lullaby you have picked in the library of lullabies or recorded. You can set Oliba to just the way your child needs it to fight nightmares and to overcome its fears of the dark.

----------


## Airicist

Listen to a story with Oliba
November 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Oliba - Smarty Crew

Published on Oct 12, 2015

----------

